# volume ?



## theweasle (Jan 15, 2008)

I recently got a new wireless p-m and have been making a few sets with it. I'm wondering if anyone else has used it and had success and how loud you've been playing the sounds. I've been seeing sign all over and a lot of the landowners have been seeing a lot of coyotes and I'm wondering if maybe I've been using to much volume. Any advice will help.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

When in doubt, start low. You can always turn it up later.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a PM-4 and I have had good luck with it. Used it a lot last year but have only hand called this year so far.

It's hard to estimate the volume on the PM-4 since it is just a increase/decrease button and no level indicator. What I do is just go by feel and I do change the volume up and down during the same set just to vary the level.

Not sure if that is helping me or hurting me but at least I am out hunting.


----------



## theweasle (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I've been doing the same as you Fallguy with starting low and varying the volume, I was just wondering if anybody thought it was too loud, sounds like its not though. I might just start using all hand calls from now on because I haven't been too impressed with the range and remote of the pm-4 so far.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How far are you setting it away? I have loved the performance of mine PM-4.


----------



## theweasle (Jan 15, 2008)

I've only been setting it out around 30-40 yards. I've actually had to get up and move it closer because it wasn't working. I've been putting it in the open too, so it should be getting good signal. Could it be the batteries?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My guess is the batteries. Is the antennae screwed in all the way? You know that the antennae can loosen up. Put new batts in it and see what happens.


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

I used to think that there might be something considered too loud too. About a month ago, I posted a thread about coyotes during deer hunting season (accidentally using my fathers account instead of mine). Anyhow I meant the thread to be kinda funny as some other hunter had his electronic call hooked up to a public address speaker on their car. It was dead calm and I swear the call was loud enough that coyotes were punching plane tickets from South Dakota and Iowa to fly to North Dakota to find out who their new alpha male was. The strange thing is that we had coyotes coming in from a couple of different directions and we shot 2 of the 3. I would have assumed that the call was way too loud and it would have scared every coyote away but all 3 showed up in less than 15 seconds after the call finished. I do think that there is such a thing as too loud but obviously that day they still were curious as to what made this eardrum shattering howl.

~SN


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I say mimic the real thing. Coyotes are LOUD when they howl. So be loud I say but Im still batting .000 for this year so maybe I should change that.............. :roll:


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

The research out there (at least that I have read) points to the fact that coyotes can pinpoint the location of a sound at very great distances and loudness plays a big part in this. If I am a coyote and it sounds like a wounded animal or rival pack is 1-2 miles away or if it sounds like it is 600 yards away, which am I more likely to respond to? How many of you have set up on a stand and heard a coyote and you can tell they just will not come in further and then sneak in another 400+ yards, and call and they come in like a trained pig whether you are now in their territory or it was less effort or whatever the reason but coyotes will respond the closer you can get as long as you don't spook them out.

My point is especially with lots of snow on the ground, I am going to call quite loud. I want the coyote to think they have to work very little for this meal and that it is closer than it really is so I can draw coyotes from a much larger area. Will I let it blast 100% max volume if they are 300 yards and coming hard, probably not, but do not be afraid to let it rip.

Do I go to every stand and blast a hand call or e-caller at max volume, no but I am not scared to use the loudest calls on the market and let them rip at 100% either after anything really close has been eliminated.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kirsch said:


> The research out there (at least that I have read) points to the fact that coyotes can pinpoint the location of a sound at very great distances and loudness plays a big part in this. I


Last weekend I had one hang up at 400 yards. I did a very quiet lipsqueak (through my facemask as it was -18) and he came in. They hear well. Shot him at about 120. Probably could have gotten him closer but my bipod was getting stuck in the snow so I took the shot. I was committed.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

I couldn't agree more on the lipsqueek or rodent sounds and 100% agree a coyote has incredible hearing. It is that hearing that allows them to pinpoint sound so well and the distance of the sound. It doesn't change the fact that for a coyote their life is built around survival. Less effort to fill their belly means better survival. They have to expend energy and they will maximize their opportunities.

I realize some may say this takes too much thought or reasoning and I feel it is the opposite. It is natural and part of their survival.


----------

